# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Thermen Tilburg (Tilburg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Thermen Tilburg
Moersedreef 10 
Tilburg (NB)

Bezoek de website van Thermen Tilburg

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Thermen Tilburg (Tilburg).*

----------


## moonlady

Wij zijn hier al verschillende keren geweest en het is 1 van onze favorieten. De sauna faciliteiten zijn ruimvoldoende en het eten in het restaurant is prima. Ze hebben ook regelmatig aanbiedingen.

----------

